#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-27
<vanjelos> hiii
<vanjelos> anyone willing to answer??
<vanjelos> i have a problem logging in....
<vanjelos> i havent used ubuntu for a while now....and i had this issue with the patch that affected many pcs...
<vanjelos> i cant remember my username, it may be :root, and my password.....what i can do to retrieve it....
#ubuntu-boot 2008-08-21
<pollo> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2010-08-24
<utkanos> there?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-08-22
<jp_Hranice_> Hallo.
<jp_Hranice_> I have a problem: at startup system try to mount 2 devices, thre are no the devices in /etc/fstab, it is loged in boot.log
<jp_Hranice_> jiri.podvolecky@volny.cz
